# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Восстановление после родов

## Домик в деревне

Тема интересная. Вот.
Взято здесь http://pelenka-by.livejournal.com/18553.html

*УПРАЖНЕНИЕ ПОСЛЕ РОДОВ*

Оно одно, но просто великолепное. Я точно не помню, откуда, может, боди-флекс, мне его Алена показала. Результат впечатляет, и не только женщин.
Сначала почитайте лирику, а потом напишу, как делается.

У меня есть подружка, она акушерка, и по моему совету всем своим роженицам его рекомендовала. Потом подумала: "а я-то сама что ж его не делаю?" Стала делать. Она худенькая, вес не поменялся, но зато изменились формы: стала тоньше талия и толще попа. Спина выпрямилась, пропало желание есть вредное (хотя она и так его почти не ела), стала высыпаться за 6 часов, энергии море!
Один папа, услышав о нем от родившей жены, тоже стал делать - пока на работу в метро ехал - и в два раза похудел.

Что оно делает:

Собирает "в кучку" внутренние органы (по-умному - формирует висцеральный столб), повышает внутрибрюшное давление. Это нужно, т.к. если органы плотно друг к другу прилегают, то работают правильно, а если по животу "расползаются", то возникает куча проблем с пищеварением, а отсюда - нарушается обмен веществ (т.е. это лишний вес и прочие прелести), со стулом и многое другое. А они, напомню, после родов именно расползаются, потому что нет тонуса мышц тазового дна, оно провисает, как гамак. Плюс прямые мышцы живота обычно растянуты, часто - диастаз (расхождение), т.е., опять же, все висит.
Кроме того, я уже писала, что органы - в брюшине, как в мешочке, который крепится ко 2 поясничному позвонку, и можно представить: если растянутый живот висит, не будет осанки, хоть ты закачай спину намертво.
Упражнение работает с органами, сокращает прямые мышцы живота, уменьшает диастаз, активизирует диафрагму, решает проблемы с дыханием, с осанкой, помогает при таких мелочах как геморрой, проблемы с мочеиспусканием, плохим стулом, застоем выделений (способствует сокращению матки), после кесарева - уменьшает образование спаек, т.к. очень стимулирует кровообращение! Подтягивает все тазовое дно (не в пример Кегелю, которое рассчитано на узкую группу мышц и часто дает противоположный эффект, т.к. их легко перекачать). Когда поднимается дыхательная диафрагма, то за ней синхронно поднимается и тазовая, т.е. укрепляются все мышцы! А тонус их естественным образом восстанавливается только!! в две недели!
Сравнится по эффекту только с танцем живота (и то в правильном исполнении, т.е. там есть риск для позвоночника).

Так, теперь о главном, как оно делается:

Начинаем делать лежа, через пару недель уже можно сидя и стоя. Делаем глубокий вдох и полный выдох, после этого задерживаем дыхание и, не дыша, втягиваем живот - внутрь (к позвоночнику) и вверх (под ребра), как дети показывают Кащея. Держим по силам, нет задачи - долго, а важно - как можно сильнее втянуть, даже если подержать 2 секунды.
После этого - плавный вдох - и расслабляем живот.
Делать его нужно много раз, примерно по 50-80 в день, в зависимости от того, насколько плохо  :Smile: 
Делаем по 5-10 упражнений в несколько подходов в день: например, по 10 штук 8 раз в день. Или свою схему.
Но начинаем с 10, а потом каждый день увеличиваем, а то если сделать все сразу, можно умереть  :Smile: 
Первое время может не получаться вообще, могут не чувствоваться мышцы, но потом будет легче, уже очень скоро. Самое главное - не работать промежностью. Задача - так научиться втягивать живот, чтобы тазовое дно само вслед за ним тянулось вверх, без специальных усилий (а хочется промежность напрягать, т.к. тогда легче живот втягивать),
И - НЕ НА ВДОХЕ! А после выдоха, на задержке дыхания.
И нужно делать его сразу после родов, как сможете, день на 3-5, по самочувствию. Потому что чем раньше начать, тем больше толку, а то потом тело твердеет, делаешь вроде то же, усилий много - а эффекта нет.
И еще: можно его делать всем и всегда, в любом возрасте, особенно в пожилом. Оно универсальное.

А пресс качать нельзя никогда и никому, т.к. однообразное усилие сверху вниз опускает внутренние органы. А плюс еще закачанные мышцы в беременность не могут растягиваться и просто расходятся, и у таких женщин - самые жуткие диастазы.
Поэтому я купила дочке в школу справку о том, что ей нельзя пресс качать. Поразительно, как у нас с детства умеют уродовать, искренне веря, что делают хорошо.

----------


## kiara

Это дыхание по йоге и боди-флекс! Я сейчас этим занимаюсь, шикарные результаты, скажу я вам)))
Про дыхание, тут нужно или правильно написать об этом пятиступенчатом упражнении или посмотреть видео пог тэгу "бодифлекс". В этой статье описано не кор-но, не получится, не понимая процесса.
Самое важное - упущено! Выдох делать-округляя живот до самого упора. Далее шумно втягивать воздух носом, причем резко и с гримассой, третий момент - выпускать воздух вверх через звук "пах" - плотно сжать губы, как если б мы промакивали губы, втянуть их внутрь, затем резко и широко открыть рот, устремив подбородок вверх и произнося "пах" выдохнуть все до самого остатка. Дыхание задеживаем. Наклоняем корпус вперед, округляем спину-втягиваем живот глубоко под ребра, считаем до 8, вдыхаем. Если делать все верно - промежность не подключается. Кстати - у меня возникало такое желание, когда я не до конца округляла спину на наклоне, как только отработала - живот стал уходить под ребра "сам" как бы за счет вакума.
И вряд ли папа это делала в метро)))))невозможно просто) Ибо, если делать не точно - эффекта ноль.Наклон дл "сбора живота" нужен обязательно, резкое громкое "пах" тоже, резкое втягивание воздуха с гримасой-тоже. Как это представить в метро?))))))

----------


## kiara

Забыла. Зачем 50-80 раз, не понятно)
Вполне достаточно ежедневно натощак всего 15 минут в день, не пить и не кушать час до занятия и час после. За месяц уходят у людей объемы до 15 см!!!Представляете?! 15 см отвисшего животика) Со мной в группе 4 девочки с маленькими детками - тают животики и прочие ненужности прям на глазах))
И прекрасно сочетать с дыханием хоть какие-то упражнения на растяжку или укрепление (рук, груди, спины, ног и проч)

----------


## polya

А где у нас в Калуге группы по бодифлексу? куда лучше?

----------


## kiara

Катюш- у нас их очень дефицит))) Я занимаюсь у тренера Полины Марковой, зал далековато (на Карла Либнехта, 29), но больше я вообще нигде не нашла.

----------


## MARY

ага, я тоже недавно с ними познакомилась. еще думала: насколько это реально? а как часто ты ходишь, Оксан?

----------


## MARY

по описанию вообще непонятно((( наверное, это тот случай, когда лучше один раз увидеть))))

----------


## kiara

Я хожу первый месяц,  на след.неделе будет полный месяц. Занятия с тренером по часу дважды в неделю. Каждый день дома по 15-20 минут. А "реально"- у меня уже на 1,5 размера меньше)))) Такой кайф-без напряжения, без сверхусилий и самое важное для меня - нет насилия над собой.Я раньше (последний раз перед беременностью Ку) регулярно ходила в зал к тренеру - спорт это работа, тяжелая, настоящая работа, в хорошем зале и у хорошего тренера, еще и дорогая работа) Я сейчас ни разу не готова ни на один пункт из этого, нет ни сил, ни времени, ни свободных средств. Дыхательные практики - просто кайф. И не только в плане похудения, я просто испытываю удовольствие от процесса, легкости, от какой-то хорошей внутренней перестройки) Ну и плюс такое дыхание-очень полезно.
P.S. - какое там по описанию)))я по двум занятиям то слабо поняла, что и как)все время сбивалась - сейчас дышу на ура, на автомате уже. Нужно либо смотреть вживую, либо видео-уроки.

----------

